# new..



## angel29 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi to all.. i'm a new user from the Philippines... 
I am a new owner of mice which a friend of mine gave me...
they are 1 month and three weeks old to me... (in my possession)
i had 2 does and a buck...
they are irie(white), ycai(spotted) & kio(white)...
i hope i coud take well care of them...


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, and welcome 
If you're brand new to mice, I'd recommend you also take a look at Fancy Mice Keepers, since the Breeder's forum is mainly focused on the breeding aspect. But of course that doesn't mean you're not welcome here as well


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Hiya


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------

